# need a year on this frame.



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

friend of mine found this used and wants to know what i think before he commits to buying. 54cm, aluminum w/carbon fork. what say you? any idea on the model and year?


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

Looks like a blatant fake to me...

_However,_ I don't have the knowledge of Look's previous frames that some others on this forum do. Wait for their word, but I think they'll agree with me.


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

ethanweiss90 said:


> Looks like a blatant fake to me...



i had the same thought. especially coupled with the fact that the spelling and grammar in the ad is atrocious, and the seller does not seem to know nuch about the bike. either a fake or a flat out scam.


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

"Hot Wheels" flames on the tube! Repaint a bike and clearcoat a SIDI sticker from a shoe box on it for good measure! Hmmm, is appears to be an old Giant Alu to me.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

I wish I could tell you how many times I've gotten inquiries in broken (at best) English regarding my "adverts" on craigslist.com. Scams...all...

I'm sure you know this, and perhaps your friend does as well, but many scams use a form of money wire transfer, so if this means of payment is brought up whatsoever, I'd end the conversation pronto.


----------



## Scotland Boy (Nov 11, 2004)

Dave Hickey is the man who will confirm whether the frame is a Look or not. I haven't seen him on here for a while though.

I recon it's a fake too. I don't think Look have ever made an Alu frame except one for Hinault a while back. This is only from MY memory of Dave's comments in another post ages ago by the way.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

that bike looks quite questionable!

however sorta reminds me of old BMCs from about 95-2000


----------



## 1speed (Mar 31, 2006)

Well, I sent the picture to a guy working for Look in Europe. Definitively not a Look, 
although they made alu frames but never with rear snake triangle like that (except on mtb). And the lettering is not from Look either. So...anything to make money with a junk frame.:mad2: 

So, for what it is, it has to be really cheap because you don't know what you are buying.


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

1speed said:


> So, for what it is, it has to be really cheap because you don't know what you are buying.



i think the ad was asking $500 for the complete bike. i don't think he'll be going for it, at least i hope not since i haven't spoken to him in a few days.

thanks everyone for your help.:thumbsup:


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

The seller might need the 500 bucks to get bailed out of jail.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's fake...The aluminum LOOKs didn't look like that at all...The aluminum LOOKs were the AL264 and AL364(I'm going from memory. Don't hold me to the exact model numbers. I used to have the 364)...They also made some track frames out of aluminum


----------

